# Nakajima, G8N, Renzan



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## fliger747 (Oct 23, 2018)

Was this plane ever operational? Sort of a cross between a 4 engine Betty and a 4 engined B26. 

Interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2018)

As far as I know, no. IIRC They were building a steel version to save on aluminum before production was suspended. (Now that I write this, it sounds preposterous.)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2018)

What a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2018)

I heard the Japanese wanted the Ju-222 for it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 26, 2018)

Talking about German technology, I think that Japanese should have forgot the turbo-charger when Germans advised them to use the exhaust gas for rocket propulsion as it was more effective than the turbos.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 26, 2018)

good stuff! especially the interior shots.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2018)

This is the engine list proposed for the G8M as of February 5, 1943.
BH11 and Ken-4 are unknown ones nowadays.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 27, 2018)

Sorry. I have corrected Nakajima to Mitsubishi for the MK10A.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 2, 2018)

Specifications Nakajima G8N

Role Heavy bomber
Manufacturer Nakajima Aircraft Company
First flight 23. October 1944
Retired 1945
Primary user IJN Air Service
Produced 4
General characteristics
Crew: ten
Length: 22.94 m (75 ft 3 in)
Wingspan: 32.54 m (106 ft 9 in)
Height: 7.20 m (23 ft 7 in)
Wing area: 112 m² (1,205 ft²)
Empty weight: 17,400 kg (38,400 lb)
Loaded weight: 26,800 kg (59,100 lb)
Max. takeoff weight: 32,150 kg (70,900 lb)
Powerplant: 4 × Nakajima NK9K-L Homare 24 18-cylinder radial engines, 1,491 kW (2,000 hp) each
Performance
Maximum speed: 576 km/h (358 mph)
Range: 7,250 km (4,500 miles)
Service ceiling: 10,200 m (33,500 ft)
Rate of climb: 457 m/min (1,500 ft/min)
Wing loading: 239 kg/m² (49 lb/ft²)
Power/mass: 0.22 kW/kg (0.14 hp/lb)
Armament
2× 20 mm Type 99 cannon in each dorsal, ventral, and tail turrets
2× 13.2 mm (.51 in) Type 2 machine guns in nose turret
2× 13.2 mm (.51 in) Type 2 machine gun in fuselage sides
Up to 4,000 kg (8,818 lb) of bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2018)

Man I wished it had been saved.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2020)

Опытный тяжелый бомбардировщик Nakajima G8N1 Renzan (中島 G8N1 連山). Япония - Альтернативная История

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

